# Musky



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Does Ohio have a Muskie season? Couldn't find anything on the DNR website.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

no Musky season....go get em


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome, thank you.
Jim


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Wide open all year since they are stocked. Not much natural reproduction in our waters. At least not enough to sustain a viable fishery.


----------

